# Questionable Warranty



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Grumpy, I tend to agree with you.

I would contact the retailer from which I bought the saw. I would also get Rikon's "not covered by warranty" answer in writing - starting by emailing their technical support ([email protected]) to see how someone other than Jarred answers the question. If the answer is still no, I'd file a complaint with the BBB then wait to see what happens.

A blade wearing out is one thing (that's a consumable). A bearing wearing out is quite another, in my opinion.

Good luck!


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I dunno. Guide bearings/blocks, tires, blades, belts- I kind of view those as consumables. 
Even with that said, if I'm Rikon, and I'm selling $700 saws; I'd probably just comp the bearings as a customer service initiative.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Yea, I tend to agree with Jonathon. Spend the 6 bucks and move on.
It is aggravating dealing with companies that say one thing and then renege, so unless it's big bucks just grin and bare it.


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

I have the Craftsman model of this saw. I use skateboard bearings. They are $13 for 8 bearings. Any skateboard shop or order them on line. I have found them to be of good quality and they are cheaper


----------



## knotheadswoodshed (Jun 14, 2012)

I tend to think that all these "forget it and move on" attitudes are what these companies count on…
something I, myself am also guilty of…
just my 2 cents


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

Ive used these for my powermatic bandsaw bearings. normal skateboard or roller blade bearings should work fine unless the rikon has an awkward size

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Abec-7-Skateboard-Bearings-Full-Set-of-8-Pcs-Precision-Quality-Rubber-Shields-/330853139328?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4d08624380


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I just want my machine back in action ASAP. Calling a manufacturer and waiting for them to ship a $5 part is a waste of time. I'd rather just source the part locally and move on. 
Now if a frame cracked or a motor crapped itself, that would be a different story.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

It is easy enough to reeplace the bearings yourself… but the main issue is the doubt and concern of the lack of customer satisfaction, support and warranty. That would certainly steer me away from any future Rikon purchases.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

all good answers. Thats the price we pay for offshore cheap machines. Just repair them and understand they are made cheaply to sell for price and not longevity.
Those days are long over.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

That bearing may not be shot. I had the lower thrust bearing sieze up on my big bandsaw a year ago. Not wanting to be down while waiting on a new one, I took mine out cleaned it, applied a liberal amount of "Break Free", and worked it back and forth. It loosened right up and has worked fine ever since. The new one is still sitting in a drawer waiting to be used. Worth a try! I certainly wouldn't buy a full new set of 6 bearings.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Their lawyers are very good at writing warranties so that there is a minimal chance of them ever having to honor them. Keeps the share holders happy.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

If the machine had guide blocks, would you expect the blocks to be a warrantied item? Now depending on use, a year and some is a short time for the bearing. Head off to your local Bearing Belt and Chain store get yourself a few guide bearings. May as well get a couple of thrust bearings while you are there.


----------



## trasner (Jun 10, 2010)

Interesting because I have the same bandsaw and had the same problem last year (my Rikon is a 2010). They sent me a pack of bearings at no charge. I have called Rikon on a few occassions with questions or issues regarding my bandsaw and found their tech support to be second to none. Perhaps it just depends on the person you speak with. Personally I would call again and speak with another tech specialist or a tech manager and plead your case. Squeaky wheel gets the oil!


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*"Squeaky wheel gets the oil!"* Try it on bearings as well ! 
I first use a penetrating oil until they free up , and then I either use 3inONE oil or router bearing oil in the handy needle tip dispenser. Most folks don't realize that most penetrating oils evaporate fairly quickly : )


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

My experience with the same saw and Rikon's support is that I found that the cast iron fence support bar wasn't straight, not allowing the fence to stay parallel. I contacted them by email, and they responded (the guy in charge), asked my address and put a new one in the mail, with mounting screws and all.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Mike I would guess that the guide bearing are a consumable like the saw blade, because the bearings must be oiled and adjusted regularly. if they are adjusted to tight they will break, if they are ignored, they will break, if they are built crappy at the factory, they will break. If the saw has been good to you and preformed to your satisfaction just get some bearings and move on. As for major problems in the 5 year warranty, I think it is highly unlikely you will have a problem. If you do you will find out how good the warranty really is.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Blades, tires, thrust bearings, guide bearings all considered consumable and normally not covered under bandsaw warranties. My warranty reads about the same as one you posted. If you are not happy with customer service, write them a letter explaining your concerns over bad guide bearings.

I am on my third set of guide bearings and replaced thrust bearings once. Replaced rubber tires with urethane tires after owning bandsaw for six or seven years.

Lot of folks have been buying replacement bearings from these people, they sell in sers too!

http://www.vxb.com/page/bearings/PROD/Bearings-Sale/608ZZ10-1?OVRAW=608z&OVKEY=608z&OVMTC=standard

Bearing stamped with size on them or check owner's manual. .


----------



## Cosmicsniper (Oct 2, 2009)

They should have sent you new bearings…that's good business. However, I tend to agree that the bearings are a consumable part and should be replaced at owner's cost. This is largely because the amount of stress a bearing can take in this application largely depends on how the user sets up the saw. The maker shouldn't be required to pay for a part that can breakdown or wear out because of the way the user uses it, IMO.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

I understand where you're coming from Mike . I know it's kinda frustrating. 
It's okay if Mike called Rikon tech. I think, I would also do that. There's nothing wrong with asking.
I don't mind if it's hassle free or not. And If it was my band saw, I just want it fix asap.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

First, I would encourage everyone to continue to post problems on these forums. This allows others to make a more informed opinion of the company and product.

These comments of the form of "just move on" may be the fastest solution to the problem, but if a company is having a problem with a part they need to know it. One way is for the product's owners to complain.

Are bearings consumable and therefore not covered by a warranty? Instead of a bandsaw, what if it was a new car and the bearings on the crankshaft wore out in less than 2 years. Would you still say that that bearing was consumable? I am sure that the automotive industry would want to claim that, but is it really the case or using the Reasonable Person standard would the conclusion be that the bearing were expected to last longer?

As previously suggested you could try using e-mail or mail to contact customer service manager and ask for relief; you could contact the BBB; the Arizona Attorney General's office and file a complaint; post your problem on various woodworking forums; and write reviews of the product mentioning the defective bearing and your dissatisfaction with the company's response. If Rikon truly don't care or wants to be cheap none of the above will accomplish much, other than warning others of the possible problem. I know that before I make an expensive purchase I do extensive research and if I saw multiple people posting problems about a product I would have second thoughts about buying it. Hopefully, Rikon would feel similarly if you could reach the correct person.

"All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing." (Edmund Burke)


----------



## HalDougherty (Jul 15, 2009)

The first thing I did when I bought my Rikon 10-325 bandsaw was to buy a new blade and a set of skateboard bearings. So far I've been through several blades and the bearings are still stored under the stand in case I need to change out one.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok,ok, most of you have missed the point; I guess I wasn't very clear.
The price of the bearing is not the point. And the replacement is not the point.
The first point is that Ricon has determined that *bearings are expendable or consumeable and not warranteed*.
The second point is that this saw is 1 year old, for a home hobby shop with about 30 hours on it.
The third point is that Jarred told me that the saw *is not in warranty*.

I did order the bearings, and will have the saw back up and running Monday, ... no big deal, life will go on; But I feel slighted that Ricon will not honor their warranty and some kid on the phone can dictate whether or not they will honor their warranty on any given part. 
Nothing in the warranty says that these parts are not part of the warranty.

Thank you all for your replys and input. 
And again let me say that it is not the $20 for the part, it is the facts that they 1) "your saw is not under warranty" and 2) They need to reword their warranty so that we all know what we are paying for.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

A special thanks to Jesse Tutt …


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

So you're actually rating the entire saw at 2 stars because of one defective bearing.
Your low score now needs many 5 star reviews to offset your disappointment with customer service , not the tool.
Rating customer service in a tool review post just isn't right , whether good or bad results.
This should be posted in the off topic area under *"Cheap ass parts and lousy customer service at Rikon"*.
If I'm not happy with the service rep , I either hang up and call back to speak with another rep ,or ask for their supervisor. One junior rep's interpretation of the warranty usually is over ruled by senior reps.
Did he give you any reason that your entire saw wasn't under warranty , or did he say the part wasn't warranteed ?
Call back and get to the bottom of this (speaking with someone else) and express your frustration with the whole previous phone call….I'm sure your results will be different : )
Good luck !


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

It's a sad situation when a company will not stand behind a 4 month old saw. If the problem was the blade understandable everything thing else should be covered ,even if it's not covered under warranty Rikon has lost a future customer for a part that possibly cost them a dolor or less,is that good business?


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Dusty56 … Please re read the header on this post, It's all about the *WARRANTY*.
The Warranty gets two measley stars because the rep said my saw is not under warranty.

I really like the saw, and it was a major purchase for me.
The bearing and the replacement of it is 'mox nix', They say that I have no warranty on this saw that is one year and two monts old … that was sold with a five year warranty … that's my beef!!! And yes I did send in the registration card …

Johnathan … Please read the reply to Dusty56 … I am not mad that they will not replace the bearing, I'm upset about having no warranty on my saw as promised by the sales staff and as printed in the owners manual. The bearing issue just started the whole thing and is now a moot point.

I can't send the saw back because there is *NO WARRANTY* ... (I wouldn't send it back any way because I really like the saw.)
I have tried to get a different tech, but as soon as they answer the phone they immediatly transfer the call to Jarrad.

Just sign me 'frustrated with no warranty'


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

a1jim …The inexpensive part (guide bearing) is not listed in the disclaimer regarding parts not covered.
Blades, belts, bits and sanding discs are. and I agree that these are expendable items; and if the bearing is an expendable part that should fall under that catagory, they should note that in their warranty.
But because they do not recognise the warranty on the entire machine will surely affect my decisions on purchases in the future.
And Jim, Thanks for all you do here.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Your welcome Mike
I know when ever someone ask whether they should buy a Grizzly or a Rikon I'll send them to this thread.
Sorry for your problems, your getting a raw deal.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"Dusty56 … Please re read the header on this post, It's all about the WARRANTY."

*The fact of the matter is , despite your title , you have still rated the machine in this tool review forum at 2 stars.
The rating is now world wide , not just here on Lumberjocks. 
I'm not saying that you don't have a legitimate gripe with Rikon, just that your post doesn't belong here in the TOOL REVIEW Forum. 
Trust me , I do feel your pain and frustration.
Peace and best wishes : )*


----------



## Hewy (Jan 16, 2011)

I purched this Rikon saw in December of 2012 . I found the saw guide bearings to be of poor quality and were very noisy. I replaced all 6 with SKF precision bearings the part number is : SKF 608 2RSJEM these are $13.00 each. These bearings have made a world of differance. The bearings were less than half the price of the replacement Cater bearing assembly.
I do think Rikon should have treated you better and sent you a set of replacement bearings just to keep
you as a happy valued customer.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Wow… you guys really took it far out there didn't you?

*Instead of a bandsaw, what if it was a new car and the bearings on the crankshaft wore out in less than 2 years. Would you still say that that bearing was consumable?*

really? you are really comparing a crankshaft bearing with a bandsaw guide bearing - not the motor bearing… the guide bearing?

sure they all share the common name "bearing" but the only common thing about them is the purpose for which they are made, other than that these bearings are very much different in their application and expected use/life. and yes, guide bearings are considered consumable and subject to wear and tear - thats why you have them available from 3rd party at all the retail stores (you won't find a bandsaw drive wheel at woodcraft on the other hand would you?)

so not knowing that a bearing is considered consumable does not make the companies service bad, not does it make the customer righteous all of a sudden -although from a company stand point the customer should always be considered right and in this case, I would think Rikon could have shelled out the bearings as an extra service - this I believe is poor judgement on their part (the tech support) and good thing it is brought out here.

As for the warranty - why isn't your saw under warranty if it's less than 5 years old? were you the original owner? or was it that the 'bearing' alone was not under warranty? (that part is confusing to me as Rikon warranty is 5 years - which is quite a long time to give a warranty on any product in any market).

I think this post is good, but some details seem out of context or without connection to reality.

*I know when ever someone ask whether they should buy a Grizzly or a Rikon I'll send them to this thread.*
I had a metal lathe that had some gears break (mind you - not a consumable guide bearing, but the actual driving gears) - did not get those for free from Grizzly, I actually bought a replacement set - TWICE (yes it was a part that was prone to breakage and I was fully aware of it, and took ownership on the matter). This is not a "forget it and move on" policy - this is a "know what you are getting and do your homework" policy.

Just want things to be put into perspective.

Peace all!


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

I've seen reviews of tools, books, magazines, classes, and now of a warranty.

I appreciate them all!


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Okay, so maybe I missed the point. If I wanted my warranty vindicated by the company I would get the CEOs name and send him a letter via Fed Ex. That will usually do the trick. If it doesn't than you know who not to buy from in the future. Employees sometimes make mistakes, or are not trained well. In any case I hope you don't have any more problems.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

bearings just cost 5 bucks or cheaper some 3 bucks I upgraded my bearings on my 10-345 with a japenese brand single roll ceramic


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't blame you at all about being upset about this and I certainly appreciate you sharing your experience. Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

I'd have to agree with those that suggested using a bearing lube. It does seen to early for the bearing to completely wear out. I understand where you are coming from. I expect equipment, especially the Rikon brand, to run more than a couple of months before there is a problem, but it's a bearing, which is in the path of sawdust, not a motor, or warped wheel. This won't be the last time you will need to unseize a bearing, new or old.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Wow, this is amazing, 39 replies, I am so impressed with this site and the knowlege shared here.
With the replies quite a few thought or knew that guide bearings are supposed to be expendable like the blades.
My old bandsaw with 20+ years on it never had a problem with guides … I did upgrade them about 10 or 12 years ago but I didn't know they were a problem on other saws.
It was mentioned that this is not the right forum to discuss warrantys, at the time I wrote it and given the options to click on it seemed like the best fit. I apologize for posting in the wrong spot … I will be at the whipping post Wedensday at noon.
As bob and others suggested a very carefully worded letter has been sent to customer relations regarding the warranty or lack of.
Hewy and others suggeated using skateboard bearings. I picked up a few and would you believe it? some of the eerie sounds that bandsaws make disappeared.
Thanks to you all for your input and opinions. I will let you know what the Rikon folks do about the warranty.


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

I think their policy is fair, as I do consider that to be a consumable (although that is too soon for it to go out IMO, unless you are using it all day every day) but I think they are missing an opportunity to delight a customer for nearly no cost on their part. Not the kind of company that I would want to do business with. I don't like the nickel and dimers.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

pmayer …
The bearing is not the point, only what led to finding that Rikon says the *saw is not in warranty*.
I concede the point that the guide bearing aint covered and consumable … but the rest of the saw being denied?? 
*The point is that the Rikon tech says there is no warranty on this saw*.


----------



## MarkDavisson (Apr 26, 2009)

Grumpy, I don't believe you should concede the point that the guide bearing is a consumable. I don't consider a guide bearing to be an "accessory item" (the term used by Rikon in their warranty).

I don't consider the freezing of a guide bearing after 1 year of light service to have been caused by "normal wear and tear."

Nor do I consider the freezing of a guide bearing after 1 year of light service to have been caused by a lack of proper maintenance. Rikon's warranty excludes coverage when a problem is caused by a lack of proper maintenance. Fine. But Rikon's product manual for your saw doesn't include any mention, in its Maintenance section, of the guide bearings.

When creating a warranty contract, a manufacturer should be very careful and specific. To come back at the point of a warranty claim with something like, "we consider that to be a consumable" is, in my opinion, ridiculous.

I think your review of Rikon's warranty/service is very valuable, and I thank you for it.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Ok, wait a second. I guess I'm slow on the uptake. You're saying that they said your saw is not in warranty? At all? Or that the bearings, specifically, are not in warranty? If the saw comes with a 5 year warranty my understanding is that they are legally obligated to honor that warranty. If bearings are considered wear items (like, for example, the knives in my planer) and wear items are exempted from the warranty then I could see them not replacing the bearings. But to tell you your saw is not in warranty, period, seems wrong. You don't have to send in the registration cards to have the warranty.

I don't know enough about band saws to have an opinion on whether bearings should be considered normal wear and tear items or not. Though it wouldn't have killed them to send you some new bearings. Though the tech you spoke to may have specific instructions not do so and therefore had no choice (I'm willing to bet that's the situation).

Perhaps we could add a review category for customer service and warranties. That kind of information is valuable and that way we'd have a dedicated spot to look for that kind of information. I know that the way a company supports its tools is important to me for tool buying decision.

As an aside…. I'd like to see more companies offer free maintenance along with their warranties. For example, if the warranty is 3 years they would give you one free "check up" on your tool a year. If expert maintenance was done it would probably lower their costs overall, as tools would be less likely to break.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Perhaps we could add a review category for customer service and warranties.*
That is the best thing I've read so far today ! : ) 
Doesn't make sense to me to give a machine high or low scores , when in reality , we're talking about the Customer Service , or lack thereof .


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Dusty,
Let me ask you this, If XYZ company sells a product and says that they will stand behind any defective parts for one year, then after 3 months a part breaks, and now they claim there is no warranty on that machine … Was it a good buy??
(In the distance I can hear you telling your friends "Oh yeah, XYZ makes a great machine … they always break and they won't honor their warranty, and parts are costly, ... but it's a great machine.)
Don't take me wrong, I have said many times that I really like the saw and how it serves my use. 
I just have a beef with there being no warranty ... on anything!!!

I have sent a letter to Rikon stating the past facts and requesting them to reaffirm the remainder of the warranty, in writing, on company letterhead, indicating the serial number of my saw.
This letter was sent on Friday so it will take a few days to reach them and a few days to process.
As soon as I hear anything I will post their reply.
I am not asking for anything that I did not pay for; The warranty is part of the price we pay at the store.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"(In the distance I can hear you telling your friends "Oh yeah, XYZ makes a great machine … they always break and they won't honor their warranty, and parts are costly, ... but it's a great machine.)"
WTH are you talking about ?

This is what I'm talking about ;

*Rikon 10-325 14-Inch Deluxe Bandsaw* rated at 2 stars per Grumpymike because customer service told him he doesn't have a warranty on the saw , even though he LIKES the saw. 
So if you do find out you have a warranty after all , what will you rate the saw at then ? 
Will it still be 2 stars because the bearing might be defective or possibly just needs to be cleaned and lubed ?
*"The warranty is part of the price we pay at the store."* Did you ask anyone at "the store" if anyone else has this problem with bearings or warranties from Rikon ? Perhaps they would have given you a bearing and sent you on your merry way and dealt with Rikon themselves. I'm sure customer loyalty means something to "the store" , if not to Rikon.
Perhaps you should have addressed the superiors at Rikon before writing your "review" here in the first place : )
Have a great day , Grumpymike !!


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Any updates on what Rikon said about the warranty?


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

I have not heard back from them as yet.


----------



## bubbatww (Jan 27, 2013)

I've had mine for 3 years and right before Thanksgivings I had a tire come off. I talked to Rob and they sent another out. ( I should have gotten both) then a week later the other went bad. So I ordered another, before it came in I was cleaning the glue off and found that the cast iron wheel had some voids in it. Sent Rob pics and they sent out a new wheel with a new tire, while we were talking I told him I noticed one of my bearing was hanging. He sent me a out 2 packs(12), for free. He did ask if I was blowing off the dust with my air compresseor said dust can get in it and cause problems. Sometimes I think its all in who you get and how their day is going.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that they treated you so well, I must admit that I felt very slighted and the tech seemed kind of put out. I'm hoping that it was just a bad day and they reinstate my warranty.
It's my hope that it was an isolated incedent.
Thanks for your reply. 
No word from Rikon as yet, letter was sent 1/18/13, sooo, that's 8 days, too soon to expect a reply, I would think another week we should hear … maybe.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

since there are better options as available upgrades I'd just use the excuse to get better guides and get on with it. You definitely get a different response from each tech service person, wasn't worth the fighting on their part. But a 2 Star review is not really justified for potential buyer because your feelings are hurt. 2 Stars implies it did not work when you got it and they blew you off, or it broke more than once in the first few months keeping you from working.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

I sure didn't find that in the rule book … nothing said how many stars equaled what type of complaint.
With no warranty I feel quite ripped off.
No rosponse from Rikon as yet … two weeks ago I sent letter to management, Blown off so far.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

That is bad if you have not had a response. Have you checked with the store you bought it from?

My point was that I ruled this product out in my search because I saw your 2 Stars. After going back to it several times I read all of the reviews and decided yours was not valid because of the reason. Might be a great product, you are just having an unusual experience. In contrast, Grizzly reviews have been about 25% bad for reasons not too different but out of box failures. Turn it on and the motor blows. Will not balance, had to send new parts. Those are pretty bad complaints for a new product.

That said, if I worked there i would have sent you new Carter guides or a gift card to a nearby shop so you could pick them up. Tell them I have my Woodcraft setting one aside this week and if your problem is not resolved this week I will buy the Jet. Little more money but I don't care!


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Brian,

I don't think you have read all of the posts entirely. I have been beat up pretty badly by alot og guys here because of not reading the whole thing.
So let me recap for you. The title is 'Questionable Warranty' not crappy machine.

I have stated many times that I really like the machine and it serves my purpose very well and a huge step up from my old bandsaw that ran for 16 years with no problem with the guides.

I bought this new Rikon saw when I lived in Kansas City Nov. 23, 2011, I moved to Sruprise Az the end of may 2012. That makes it a 2000 mile trek to go back to the store where I bought it.

So now this saw is 14 months and days old, has about 25-30 hours of use on it and during a blade change I discover that not one but two guide bearings are frozen solid … 
Well with a 5 year warranty I called Rikon and paid for more bearings because I was informed that there is *no warranty on my saw*. That is what led me to post this thread because Rikon won't honor the warranty for anything … nada, nil, zilch … "Read my lips", No Warranty

now as far as the guide bearings go I have conceded the point that they can be considered a consumable and expendable part. (I did not know that at the time; and the warranty states that it "does not cover accessory items such as blades, drill bits, sanding discs, or belts and related items").

So why pay the price to buy the 'Carter' guides as suggested by some folks, if they are also consumable???

I find it hard to fathom that you ruled out the Rikon because of one post when there are many, many that praise how the machine works and runs … I think you are like many others here and just trying to make me feel bad.

A couple of guys beat me up about lack of maintenence … one fellow even sent me a nice photo of a 3-In-One oil can … good idea but how do you oil a sealed bearing … DOH!

I have owned Grizzley machines and always found them to give excellant customer service .. ie: I dropped my table saw fence one day and called Grizzley, explained the part that was damaged and they sent it out in the over nite mail. And attached to the part was the entire fence!! Grizzley only charged me for the part I broke.
So I have found that the folks at Grizzley really stand up for their products.

I'm truely sorry that you are having trouble with your new tool, and that you misread what this thread is saying, but had you read all of my responses, I think you would clearly understand that my beef is not with the machine, pre se, but as the title states with the warranty … or lack of. This is stated several times throught the posts.

I hope that your new saw is up and running real soon, I will be looking for your project posts … like bandsaw boxes?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi GM , if you go back and reread my 3inOne comment , you will see that I was trying to help you out with your seized bearings . I have had excellent results with the method I described , and you will be surprised at the way the oils will get into the bearings , sealed or not. They are usually sealed from dust , which is a lot coarser than any oil I've ever used. Send me your bearings and I will free them up for you in no time at all ,as I have with countless others over the years : ) 
Best wishes , and have a great day : )


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Dusty,
I went out to the shop and flooded them 3-In One and you are right, it did seep in and I freed one of 'em up in about three minutes … the other one is still thinking about it.
Then I started playing with it and found that with a very sharp point I can 'pop' off the 'dust cover' by gently prying from the race toward the center. Who'da thought … 
Been a good day indeed, I learned something new.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I'm glad it worked for you : ) I usually just add enough oil to get it freed up a bit (softens the old grease) and keep working it until it spins smoothly. Wipe off any excess oil , and put them back to work. So far , so good : )
Have a great night !


----------



## Delta356 (Aug 2, 2010)

Very ODD…. Everything on the machine should be under warranty.. When my guide block casting broke on my Delta 14" they replaced it quick.. I buy Delta not for only there quality but for there 5 year warranty on the whole machine… Thanks for sharing..

Take Care, Michael Frey
Portland,OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi Michael,
Yeah, that's kind of what I thought, but it seems that alot of the guys here think that I was very wrong.
the letter to Rikon dated Jan 18, is still unanswered so I'm starting to think that I've been blown off … again.


----------



## LOWI (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm sorry, but this is a $5 part and you probably had some green CS rep who didn't have the authority to ship something no charge. Besides, this is bandsaw 101. Guide bearings go bad. I have this saw and a bearing went bad a few months later and I didn't even think to call Rikon. I bought a few ahead of time knowing this would happen.

There is an old saying about picking your battles… Yes yes yes, you proved that in the small print that bearings were not mentioned. I'm sure if it goes to the Supreme Court your argument would impress all the judges and result in a 9-0 decision. Is it really worth all this? The price of a latte? Your blood pressure, your time ranting about the unfairness of it all? If I was Rikon I wouldn't bother responding either. This review is not going to hurt their sales one bit, because it is absurd.


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

Lowi,
No sir, I am not being absurd, YOU are being absurd because you have not read what is being said here.
I have long ago conceded the point of the guide bearing. (About 6 posts up from yours.)
Go back and read the post to Brian, it recaps the whole chronology of events.
Point 1) The guide bearings are $21 and change … mighty big latte.
Point 2) Rikon has stated that there is *no warranty* on my saw … none.

*"So now this saw is 14 months and days old, has about 25-30 hours of use on it and during a blade change I discover that not one but two guide bearings are frozen solid … 
Well with a 5 year warranty I called Rikon and paid for more bearings because I was informed that there is no warranty on my saw. That is what led me to post this thread because Rikon won't honor the warranty for anything … nada, nil, zilch … "Read my lips", No Warranty"*

That is what the beef is all about … Now we are entering the 5th week of no responce to the letter requesting a reaffirmation of the warranty. Rikon has blown me off again.

Please read the post and try to understand, the bearing only led up to finding out that they are not honoring the warranty on my saw. *The Service Rep told me that there is no warranty on my saw.*


----------



## LOWI (Feb 14, 2013)

And you wonder why you get poor service? Look in the mirror. Guess what Rikon sent me free parts 18 months after I bought my saw. Why? Probably because I wasn't a whiney b%itch.

I'll join Rikon now and blow you off too.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Hi LOWI* , The man is trying to find out why his *entire saw* isn't under warranty , not just the bearings.
If the bearings hadn't failed prematurely , he wouldn't have known about the possible warranty issues.

You've only been here for 4 days and you're "blowing someone off" ? 
Sounds like GMike is the winner in this case.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

has there been any updates on this?

have you called/spoke to Rikon CS about this since posted?

I'm curious as to the reason they originally told you your saw is not covered under warranty when their new saws come with 5 years warranty out of the box - something is missing here? did they explain to you why your saw is not under warranty even though you bought it new less than 5 years ago?

FWI - at this point I would not be waiting for a written response - I would push for a voice affirmation over the phone with another CS, or supervisor.


----------



## blockhead (May 5, 2009)

+1 Dusty


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

March 15, (the ides of March…)
After being patient for a long time, Jan 19 when the first letter was written, till March 15, I got on the phone again to Rikon and demanded to speak with a person of authority in Administration. ... Mr. Jack Bransfield came on the line and identified himself as the President of the company.
I briefed Jack on the general wording of my letter of Jan. 19, and the circumstances that led up to the writing of it and he was truely taken aback. He stated that this never should have happened and he had not seen the letter of Jan 19th. and that the warranty was indeed in effect. 
After our phone conversation I submitted a second letter to Mr. Bransfield with a copy the first letter attached, and requested a reaffermation of the remainder of the warranty, in writing, on company letterhead. Mr. Bransfield has verbally agreed to do this.

So it looks like the problem of 'No Warranty' is going to be solved … And it appears that I cought Jerrod (the service tech) on a bad day … and he misspoke … Twice.

I await Mr. Bransfield's responce and I will post it here and in a new thread for thoes who ane not "watching" this thread.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Some good news for you then , and I'm sure that Jerrod will be enlightened as well : )


----------

